# Coconut oil instead of salmon oil?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia is showing some allergy symptoms to the
salmon oil I have added to her diet.I noticed the same
symptoms when I added TOTW salmon kibble mixed in.
I know they say coconut oil is good for people but
is it used for chis for patella problems?
I havent googled it yet so indulge me here.
Wow shes Daddys girl alright.My hubby is allergic to fish too!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No it's not coconut oil doesn't have the same benefits as the omegas in salmon. Is she only allergic to salmon or other fish?? I would try cod liver oil instead as it will have the same benefits you can give human tablets pierce a whole and squirt it!! 

Fish oil gives the joint support


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh great I know she needs the salmon oil.
She is wheezy and her eyes are runny/staining.
Not sure if its all fish that does this.
Ill watch and see if she adjusts to it or gets worse.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I think it would be just fine. Coconut Oil Benefits for Dogs | Canine Supplements

The coconuts are grown in a USDA certified organic coconut farm. 100% pure and natural. Available size: 8 fl oz/236 ml (glass jar) 

* non-GMO (genetically modified organism)
* cold pressed
* hexane-free
* unrefined non-bleached
* NO trans fat
* NO hydrogenated fat 



Numerous benefits of coconut oil for pets have been reported and the growing evidence is impressive. 

According to Dr. Bruce Fife, certified nutritionist and neturopathic doctor, coconut oil elevates the metabolism, provides a higher level of energy and vitality, protects from illness and speeds healing. In dogs,

In dogs, the medium chain fatty acids in coconut oil balance the thyroid, helping overweight dogs lose weight and helping sedentary dogs feel energetic. As a bonus, coconut oil improves any dog's skin and coat, improves digestion, and reduces allergic reactions.




What exactly is in coconuts that make it so good for your pet?

Coconut is comprised primarily of a medium chain fatty acid called Lauric acid and is considered responsible for many of its health benefits. The only other abundant source of Lauric acid found in nature is in human breast milk. When Lauric acid is synthesized by the human or animal body, it produces the same substance, monoglyceride monolaurin that keeps infants from getting viral, bacterial, or protozoal infections. Lauric acid, synthesized into monolaurin is used to fight and destroy viruses and various pathogenic bacteria, protecting your pets against infection and boosting his immune system. Coconut oil also contains capric and caprylic acid, which have similar properties and are best known for their antifungal effects. Like lauric acid, capric acid can also help balance insulin levels.

How to Incorporate CocoTherapy Organic Virgin Coconut Oil in your dog's diet

Solid or liquid coconut oil can be added to food at any meal or given between meals. The optimum dose for dogs is about 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight daily, or 1 tablespoon per 30 pounds. These are general guidelines, as some dogs need less and others more.

But don't start with these amounts. Instead, introduce coconut oil a little at a time in divided doses. Because coconut oil kills harmful bacteria, viruses, parasites, yeasts, and fungi, the burden of removing dead organisms can trigger symptoms of detoxification. Headaches, fatigue, diarrhea, and flu-like symptoms are common in humans who consume too much too fast, and similar symptoms can occur in dogs.

Even in healthy dogs, large amounts of coconut oil can cause diarrhea or greasy stools while the body adjusts. Start with small amounts, such as ½ teaspoon per day for small dogs or puppies and 1 teaspoon for large dogs. Gradually increase the amount every few days. If your dog seems tired or uncomfortable or has diarrhea, reduce the amount temporarily.

Coconut oil isn't the only coconut product that is good for dogs. Fresh or dried coconut is an excellent source of dietary fiber, and dogs enjoy and benefit from the same coconut flakes, coconut flour, coconut cream, coconut milk, shredded coconut, and coconut spreads used by their human companions. Just be sure the products are unsweetened and free from chemical preservatives.

CocoTherapy....Island Love For Your Pampered Pet!

Numerous benefits of coconut oil for pets have been reported and the growing evidence is impressive. Accroding to Dr. Bruce Fife, certified nutritionist and neturopathic doctor, coconut oil elevates the metabolism, provides a higher level of energy and vitality, protects from illness and speeds healing.

In dogs, the medium chain fatty acids in coconut oil balance the thyroid, helping overweight dogs lose weight and helping sedentary dogs feel energetic. As a bonus, coconut oil improves any dog's skin and coat, improves digestion, and reduces allergic reactions.

Fed regularly to pets, coconut oil may have multiple benefits:

Skin Conditions:

* Clears up skin conditions such as eczema, flea allergies, contact dermatitis, and itchy skin.
* Reduces allergic reactions and improves skin health
* Makes coats become sleek and glossy and deodorizes doggy odor
* Prevents and treats yeast and fungal infections, including candida
* Disinfects cuts and promotes wound healing 
* Applied topically, promotes the healing of cuts, wounds, hot spots, dry skin and hair, bites and stings

Digestion

* Improves digestion and nutrient absorption
* Aids healing of digestive disorders like inflammatory bowel syndrome and colitis
* Reduces or eliminates bad breath in dogs
* Aids in elimination of hairballs and coughing

Immune System, Metabolic Function & Bone Health

* Contains powerful antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal agents that prevent infection and heart disease
* regulates and balances insulin and promotes normal thyroid function
* Helps prevent or control diabetes
* Helps reduce weight, increases energy
* Aids in arthritis or ligament problems

As always, before giving any new treat or supplement, talk to your holistic veternarian and incorporating coconut oil and coconut chips in your pets diet.


----------

